# 3rd Cook for LuLu



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a late start this morning, didn't get the food on until 11:30.  Two 7lb Turkey Breasts and two racks of spares trimmed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 9, 2005)

well the dog and kids sure look happy!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Got a late start this morning, didn't get the food on until 11:30.  Two 7lb Turkey Breasts and two racks of spares trimmed.
> 
> Larry nice pics they look good , I to got started late around  noon , got the ole fashioned 55 gallon drum fired up to 2oo addded oak limbs its holding at 275 , put the beef ribs on should be ready at 5 or 6 PM at this rate, I got toe Cattlemans BBQ ready and waiting. Once I figure out how to do pics on this thing I will add them.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 9, 2005)

Lotsa space in there, Larry...off to a good start once again!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

2.5hrs into the cook, ribs are looking good and the turkey breasts are at 136*.  LuLu is chugging along nicely!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Am I just not seeing pictures.  I don't seem to be able to see any pictures in posts.
> 
> I just put some spares on and will be adding some turkey breast after while.
> 
> ...



Mike, I think I posted the post first by accident before I added the pic's.  Try again and let me know.


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry

The pics are fine here. Good looking food, kid and dog.

Griff


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 9, 2005)

Save me a rib!!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 9, 2005)

larry looking good!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 9, 2005)

What's all them wires runnin into yer meat? You tryin to bring that stuff back to life like Frankenstein or somethin?


----------



## cleglue (Oct 9, 2005)

What kind of smoker is LuLu?


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What's all them wires runnin into yer meat? You tryin to bring that stuff back to life like Frankenstein or somethin?


That's his "cheating" wires. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

cleglue said:
			
		

> What kind of smoker is LuLu?


It's a 'Party Gator' from Gator Pit. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry, did you lift the skin and put some rub under there also? I came back from golf today and threw a 7 1/2 pound breats on also. It's just about done.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

This is a first, I got really really sick in the middle of a cook. Had my wife finish the cook with me blurting out instructions.  I haven't been able to even taste anything.  I cut up the ribs and the turkey and didn't even feel like tasting anything.  I'm very miserable, good night.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that larry.  but it looks as your wife is the batter cook


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

I refuse to use ePhotoHut!!! :vent:


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> This is a first, I got really really sick in the middle of a cook. *Had my wife finish the cook *with me blurting out instructions.  I haven't been able to even taste anything.  I cut up the ribs and the turkey and didn't even feel like tasting anything.  I'm very miserable, good night.


Maybe we should have her on the team instead of you?  8-[ 
_Just kidding buddy._


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> This is a first, I got really really sick in the middle of a cook. Had my wife finish the cook with me blurting out instructions.  I haven't been able to even taste anything.  I cut up the ribs and the turkey and didn't even feel like tasting anything.  I'm very miserable, good night.
> 
> Larry, That's even before our Redskins stunk up the place!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks awsome Larry. Next time don't grab that 13th Natty lite.    :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 10, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> This is a first, I got really really sick in the middle of a cook. Had my wife finish the cook with me blurting out instructions.  I haven't been able to even taste anything.  I cut up the ribs and the turkey and didn't even feel like tasting anything.  I'm very miserable, good night.
> 
> 
> Dang Larry sorry to here you got sick I hope you return well and rested.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Yea, I started to feel real bad about the 4th quarter too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2005)

Just woke up, still not feeling good.  Gonna vacuum seal the ribs and one of the turkey breasts and eat it when I'm feeling better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2005)

Crazy About Que said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2t1ual2m]Just woke up, still not feeling good.  Gonna vacuum seal the ribs and one of the turkey breasts and eat it when I'm feeling better.



What the hell happened dude?[/quote:2t1ual2m]

Well if I were to get into the details I'd have to post in the BR!    To make a long story short, I had a stomach problem and now I can't hardly move.  Very lethargic.  I did all I could to seal up all the food though.  Now I have a huge bag of chii, two bags of turkey breast, and two big bags of ribs.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 10, 2005)

HOW 'BOUT THOSE BRONCOS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> HOW 'BOUT THOSE BRONCOS!!!!


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

